# Good luck



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

To everyone going out this week. 
Hope yall have a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im grateful to have a new job but man not being able to take opening day off is killing me!!! you guys better leave 1 or 2 alive for my son and I lol.


----------

